# The Abbeydale Picture House Sheffield Sept 08



## vanburen (Sep 17, 2008)

This building on Abbydale road in Sheffield is 'semi derelict' if ever there was such a thing.There was a tour around it this month as part of a heritage open day that happened throughout europe so even though its not exactly fitting in with this websites main themes im posting a few pics for folk that may have missed the boat so to speak.rock on....

http://www.abbeydalepicturehouse.co.uk/index.php


----------



## vanburen (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoops ! if admin can correct my grammer there should be an 'E' in Abbeydale.sorry,please sort it for me as i'm steaming.....


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 17, 2008)

vanburen said:


> Whoops ! if admin can correct my grammer there should be an 'E' in Abbeydale.sorry,please sort it for me as i'm steaming.....




Drunk huh? Those are great captures mate, a nice place, i need to get to some places like this. 
Good work.


----------



## krela (Sep 17, 2008)

vanburen said:


> Whoops ! if admin can correct my grammer there should be an 'E' in Abbeydale.sorry,please sort it for me as i'm steaming.....



Done 

Another waste of a fine building


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 18, 2008)

Good pics & an interesting looking building-are parts of it still in use if it's 'semi-derelict'? Such a shame parts of it are being neglected!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 18, 2008)

Very nice looking building -any chance of popping up a few more pics? (once you've recovered that is!) 
Good pics anyhows 

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## vanburen (Sep 18, 2008)

Only the basement is in use as a bar and snooker club,all the main theatre parts are as you see them.Heres a few more.....the first is the old projection room.





















Planning permission to turn it into a mosque was turned down as there are some casts of ladies on some walls that cannot be removed as its listed and also weatherspoons were turned down as they wanted to remove the sloping floor.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 18, 2008)

Fabulous photos, vb. Lots af nice details...great looking building. Cheers.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice one. Great looking place.


----------



## OSPA (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh I love places like this, old cinemas and theatres. Nice find and nice images, well done!


----------



## odeon master (Sep 18, 2008)

what a fantastic building, i'm so glad its in private ownership with the intention of restoring it back into use.
there are very few original cinemas left in use now, most having been demolished or turned into pubs.
great to see this.

THE ODEON


----------



## urbtography (Sep 18, 2008)

Some beautiful snaps there, shame about weatherspoons being turned down, i think its nice having a pub in old buildings


----------

